# Rattling sound when starting the engine



## surevincent (Jan 28, 2011)

I've just have my cruze recently. After my first 10,000km service, i notice that there is a rattling sound from my engine when starting the car. Any ideas?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

You notice a noise _right after your service_? Take it back in right away before something happens.


----------



## surevincent (Jan 28, 2011)

The service center told me that every cruze will have this sound.. even the demo car... its just the sound of the hydraulic pump to fill up the upper level of the engine with lubricant during warm-up. This noise is just for a few seconds. But i wana know is it all the cruzes gives this kind of sound?


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never heard a rattling noise when starting mine. I would ask to have them start up another Cruze and verify.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

No i have mine do the same. I notice that the colder the car the longer thw rattle goes. The guy is right, its to warm the car up. Youll know when its warmed up cuz the car starts loud, then goes quiet after a bit. I notice mine chills after 30secs. In winter about 2min-ish


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I started a '12 2LT on the dealer's lot today and it didn't rattle or make any odd noises. The radio was off as was the vent fan.

Had a second thought on this. The Cruze has a variable speed oil pump and pumps harder with higher rpms. If the rattling were the oil pump, the rattling should change in concert with the engine speed. Does it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

On a hot start (sat a few mins and then started back up), my manual does it sometimes. I think it's the dual mass flywheel. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Repair shop 5 times (Jan 14, 2020)

surevincent said:


> I've just have my cruze recently. After my first 10,000km service, i notice that there is a rattling sound from my engine when starting the car. Any ideas?


Mine is doing the same thing. Did you ever find out what it was


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Repair shop 5 times said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. Did you ever find out what it was


No way, can you post an audio or video?


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Repair shop 5 times said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. Did you ever find out what it was


I have video showing the noise when start the engine but how to upload here??


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Repair shop 5 times said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. Did you ever find out what it was











File upload and sharing. Large file transfers. Free online cloud storage.


Visit this link to download: VID_20200130_194608.mp4




files.fm





is it same noise like this in the video??


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

surevincent said:


> I've just have my cruze recently. After my first 10,000km service, i notice that there is a rattling sound from my engine when starting the car. Any ideas?











File upload and sharing. Large file transfers. Free online cloud storage.


Visit this link to download: VID_20200130_194608.mp4




files.fm





Is it like this noise in the video??


----------

